# Insurance policies with P2P



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

Again guys, sorry for being a pain in the uber ass but I have another question..

After having a really good read through the Transportation Provider Service Agreenent it states that your insurance company is to be notified and is to be able to offer P2P insurance in order for you to be covered carrying a passenger...

Does a P2P policy even exist? And if so, would it not be available under some sort of business insurance plan and not personal?

I'll call my insurance company in the morning (it's just gone 11pm here), but does anybody know anything about the insurance side to being an UberX driver (especially in Australia)?

Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah - not - NOT - possible in Australia

Uber will lie if they say otherwise

If the worst happened the fine is massive and you will never own a home in your life paying off an insurance debt...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fooch said:


> Again guys, sorry for being a pain in the uber ass but I have another question..
> 
> After having a really good read through the Transportation Provider Service Agreenent it states that your insurance company is to be notified and is to be able to offer P2P insurance in order for you to be covered carrying a passenger...
> 
> ...


A word of caution when you call your insurance company. Mask your number (*67 if you have that Down Under) before calling. Just inquire in general, do not tell em that you are already driving for Uber.
There is no P2P insurance available in the US. And the insurance situation is sketchy to say the least. Over here Uber 'claims' to provide PRIMARY Insurance from the moment you accept a ride to the drop off. 
Here is a refresher course on Ride-sharing Insurance
https://uberpeople.net/threads/poll-insurance.2617/#post-25691
I would also search Uber Sydney site with the term "insurance".


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

1831 is the mask your No FYI


----------



## fooch (Sep 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Over here Uber 'claims' to provide PRIMARY Insurance from the moment you accept a ride to the drop off.


Where can I see/read that for Australia?


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

Yeah - you won't find it and as the staff at Uber have blatantly lied to you no doubt about how illegal it is and the real ramifications... the fact they tell courts where to go... what chance do you think you have of them being totally honest to you - on paper or online (changeable down the track of course) 

But then 35% of vehicles are inadequately insured on Aus roads anyway - why the other path has full insurance works for them - you are the loser if you crash whether or not is it your fault - the big issue is to f=do what Uber is telling you and that is that if the police are called to the scene don't admit you are dong a job as a limo...

Lying becomes fraud which if the accident leads to a death r any other number of possibilities you are going to jail... it is not the crime itself usually hut the cover up...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

fooch said:


> Where can I see/read that for Australia?


You have to search under blogs with relevant terms. Here is one post...don't know what CTP insurance means though.
http://blog.uber.com/uberX-driver-safety
This one is for Sydney. But I would also email Uber Sydney with any concerns that you have. This is a very important issue, but Uber is uber murky on details on it!
http://blog.uber.com/OzRidesharing


----------



## Russell (Sep 6, 2014)

THERE IS NO INSURANCE FOR UBER X - IT IS THAT SIMPLE - NOT PARTIALLY - TOTALLY OR LEGALLY


----------

